# "DONE" button gone?



## eschurr (Jun 7, 2018)

This sounds a little crazy, but i'm pretty sure that it used to be when i was performing certain operations in the Develop module (e.g,, cropping) there was a "Done" button in the bottom right of the image. Now that button is gone. Is that from a recent update or did I change some setting?


----------



## clee01l (Jun 7, 2018)

Toggle the tool bar on and off with the "T" shortcut key


----------



## eschurr (Jun 7, 2018)

Thank you!


----------

